# letters and templates



## eyerish (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience in using template guides to route calligraphy type letters (not the extremely fancy letters, but not plain block letters either)?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kevin and welcome to the router forum, sorry I cannot help, still to get there but there are others here with lots of experience and will be along soon I am sure.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Kevin

No one makes them that I know about BUT you can make your own easy but the bit is not cheap ,,,it's a very spec.bit with a lar.bearing on it..see picture below...

Below you will see some of the template and the bit that is use with the templates..\ plus see the video below....
Buy CMT 3D Router Carver System, Specialty Bits - Woodcraft.com
Buy 3D ROUTER CARVER BIT SYSTEM <BR>CMT Part: RCS-BIT, CMT 3D Router Carver
CMT 3D Router Carver System - AceToolOnline.com Your source for premium quality Router Bits, Carbide Blades, Forstner Bits and More all from CMT
CMT 3D Router Carver System


=====


eyerish said:


> Does anyone have any experience in using template guides to route calligraphy type letters (not the extremely fancy letters, but not plain block letters either)?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I'm sure you know as well as I do that making templates for the 3D router system, especially letters, is a job for a CNC machine because of the variable width of the grooves.
By the way, try as I might, I couldn't see any missed spots on your 3D routing which are as good as I've ever seen (or done!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks,,I have not made any templates for letters but it would be a easy job with a scroll saw ( some 3/4" thick MDF) cut the holes out,it would take a bit practice to get them just right ,but you can move the bit up or down inside the big bearing and then lock in place...

Just right for the calligraphy type letters....


=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd love to see someone do it Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Maybe Kevin will do it I just don't have a need for them  my template walls are full right now..

He has the tips how to do it, we will see..

========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Kevin.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Maybe Kevin will do it I just don't have a need for them  my template walls are full right now..
> 
> ...


Ah my friend, I have wondered for some time as to what would happen once all the walls in your shop were covered with three or four layers of templates. Will you do as we do in electronics with shift registers, push one off the end as each new one arrives!


----------



## eyerish (Jun 20, 2009)

*letter, inset, templates*

I appreciate all of the rather quick replys and I'm looking into the options that have been suggested. Making accurate letters seems to require a lot more skill than making the relatively simple furniture that I've been doing so far.

The letter that I want to make is a calligraphy style letter "C" that is to be inlaid into the top of a silverware box. Making the box has been relatively easy (out of walnut). I'm planning to make the letter out of maple. It's going to be about 4" in height and only slightly less in width.

It may be easiest to cut the letter with a scroll saw. That still leaves the problem creating an accurate inset. Are there any ways to use the router to accomplish this task?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

You can use a inlay kit but it has a built in error,,no part can have sharp corner/ends on the pattern.
The scroll saw is great tool for inlay work or to say " creating an accurate inset" all that is needed to cut both parts at one time (with a number 5 blade) the part you cut out will go right back into the same hole dead on.

The walnut would be the top of the box and the maple the 2nd. wood for the insert,,,I would use 1/4" thick maple and stick it to the top, print the letter out on the computer...then cut it out with the scroll saw,if you make a small error it will still fit right in...the number 5 blade will cut it so clean you will not need to sand it at all....do it on some scrap stock 1st.to get the fell of it..to start the hole,use a 1/16" drill bit or less for a place for the blade to drop in...the blade is the key. I have cut some tears out and it works great...for small stuff and the hard to do jobs...

=========



eyerish said:


> I appreciate all of the rather quick replys and I'm looking into the options that have been suggested. Making accurate letters seems to require a lot more skill than making the relatively simple furniture that I've been doing so far.
> 
> The letter that I want to make is a calligraphy style letter "C" that is to be inlaid into the top of a silverware box. Making the box has been relatively easy (out of walnut). I'm planning to make the letter out of maple. It's going to be about 4" in height and only slightly less in width.
> 
> It may be easiest to cut the letter with a scroll saw. That still leaves the problem creating an accurate inset. Are there any ways to use the router to accomplish this task?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kevin, now that we know exactly what you're after, how's this for a suggestion. Print out the required letter at the correct size, place carbon paper on the lid and centre the letter, drawer around it and freehand rout the material to be removed using a 1/8" cutter, finish by cleaning up with a small sharp chisel followed by sanding. These three shots should explain what I mean, I know the letter isn't what you want, but it gives an idea, this Old English letter C was done in Paint.net, a free program.

Click on the letter C to make it about full size


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Kevin, now that we know exactly what you're after, how's this for a suggestion. Print out the required letter at the correct size, place carbon paper on the lid and centre the letter, drawer around it and freehand rout the material to be removed using a 1/8" cutter, finish by cleaning up with a small sharp chisel followed by sanding. These three shots should explain what I mean, I know the letter isn't what you want, but it gives an idea, this Old English letter C was done in Paint.net, a free program.
> 
> Click on the letter C to make it about full size


Can you use a laminate trimmer instead of a full size router to make the lettering? I was thinking you would have more control with it than let's say a 2 hp router.

I don't have a laminate router, but I have a Rotozip 5 amp Rebel with 1/4" collet and was hoping that would work too. I found this base to attach a Rotozip to so that I can use it like a small router: Cutzout LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I was out in the shop today and I was cleaning up and I came across some scrap stock and I said I think I will just cut one out just for kicks to show how easy it is using the scroll saw,,,plus when you cut one out you now have a pattern/templates ,male and female templates, if you want to use a 1/8" router bit on it..
You can make it proud or recess or flush just a little bit to make it look like you did it with a router.but I don't know why you want to do it with a router bit.

The letter " C " is about 4" x 4" you can make it any size you want when you print it out like Harry said.


==============


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If working with templates makes you cringe there is always the old fashioned way of carving out the letter and then hand shaping an inlay. There is no wrong way to do the job, just use what works easiest for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

This maybe a hard one to do with the templates and guides,,,because of the sharp corners in the letter  and the very thin parts of the letter...

The old fashioned way maybe harder yet because of the thin parts of the letter but your right do it, what every works easiest for you 


=========







Mike said:


> If working with templates makes you cringe there is always the old fashioned way of carving out the letter and then hand shaping an inlay. There is no wrong way to do the job, just use what works easiest for you.


----------



## eyerish (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello to all -

Again, I really appreciate all of the interest and rapid replies. The experience of the discussion forum members is impressive. I'll get to work and give you an update on my progress. I'm sure there will be some mistakes along the way but, at least for now, I have plenty of wood!

Kevin Curran


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Your welcome for my small part,,,,
" some mistakes along the way " 
It's ok to make some errors because both parts have the same error and they will fit. if you look real hard at the one I made you will see some errors in the cutting of the letter but it's ok because you are the only one that will see it the norm... 

By the way it took less than 5 mins to make this one..

"Wood working. the art of fixing errors " 

====

==========


eyerish said:


> Hello to all -
> 
> Again, I really appreciate all of the interest and rapid replies. The experience of the discussion forum members is impressive. I'll get to work and give you an update on my progress. I'm sure there will be some mistakes along the way but, at least for now, I have plenty of wood!
> 
> Kevin Curran


----------

